

Show HN: We finally launched our site/sweet WebGL Particles - andrew_mahon
http://typecode.com
Last week we (Type/Code) finally launched a site, and with it, an updated particles demo - this time in WebGL!<p>Check it out, and lemme know if find any bugs or typos!<p>A
======
andrew_mahon
Oh, and also: we're hiring. I've left a comment in the hiring thread!
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4596697>)

